# Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!



## Dok (23. Dezember 2004)

Anglerboard.de läuft nun komplett auf dem neuen Server und ist über die Domain www.anglerboard.com zu erreichen. Die anderen Domainen werden in den nächsten Tagen kurzzeitig ausfallen, aber das schlimmste sollte nun geschafft sein.

Es kann in den nächsten Stunden noch zu Störungen der Suche kommen da im Augenblick noch der Suchindex neu erstellt wird.

Euch allen weiterhin viel Spaß auf den Seiten von Anglerboard.de!

Gruß
Martin Lahme (Dok)


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

Du bist der Forumskönig #6 

Klasse Martin #r Obwohl ich keine Kartons schleppen musste |supergri


----------



## Lachsy (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

super Arbeit Martin, das es so reibungslos ging

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Timmy (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

#r#r#r#r#rSUPER!


----------



## Garfield0815 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

#r  #r  #r Man hat fast nix gemerkt   #6  #6


----------



## Dok (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

Ich bin auch froh das alles recht gut ging. Und jetzt gönne ich mir noch einen schönen BUSHMILLS! :q


----------



## Sailfisch (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

Gute Arbeit! Weiter so!  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Joka (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

wie war was?  #6


----------



## angeltreff (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

Sauber Martin - alles geht (wie immer).


----------



## Wedaufischer (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

Feine Arbeit - ging fast richtig reibungslos. #6


----------



## Alf Stone (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

Wieso gab es denn diesen "Umzug"?
Erklärt aber warum ich mich heute früh neu einloggen mußte, obwohl ich auf meinem Rechner immer eingeloggt bin.
Obwohl ich nicht recht weiß wofür und warum,
gut gemacht!


----------



## Killerwels (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*



			
				Alf Stone schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso gab es denn diesen "Umzug"?
> Erklärt aber warum ich mich heute früh neu einloggen mußte, obwohl ich auf meinem Rechner immer eingeloggt bin.
> Obwohl ich nicht recht weiß wofür und warum,
> gut gemacht!



Weil die Coockies sich ständig erneuerten #6


----------



## Dok (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

@ Alf Stone

http://www.anglerboard.com/board/showthread.php?t=42105


----------



## Alf Stone (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

Ahh ja, danke!


----------



## Globetrotter (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

@Dok

klasse gemacht.#6 Hab überhaupt nichts gemerkt.|wavey: 


Gruss
Globe


----------



## petrikasus (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

@Dok: Bushmills würde ich jetzt auch gerne haben! Den hast Du Dir verdient:m


----------



## Lorddoki (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

Nice Work !!
Tja so ist das bei so einem riesigen Projekt !!
Jetzt muss wieder ein grösserer Server ran


----------



## MichaelB (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

Moin,

nachdem ich gestern an beiden PC´s beim Anwählen meines Favoriten No.1 zuerst die 404er Meldung bekam dämmerte es... well done Dok! #6 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: und irgendwie scheint´s auch wieder schneller zu gehn #h


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

:m #6 :m #6 :m Super, Doc!!!!


----------



## Kalle (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

haste super hinbekommen doc, hab nichtmal was gemerkt |supergri


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

Mal so als Laie gefragt, was ist denn ein größerer Server? Größerer Speicherplatz oder mehr Rechenpower im Verhältnis zum alten Server?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## karpfenwuerger (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

Dok das hast du klasse gemacht!!!!!!!!


RESPEKT


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*



			
				Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt gönne ich mir noch einen schönen BUSHMILLS! :q


Hast Du Dir auch verdient :m
Aber was zum Teufel is denn ein BUSHMILLS |kopfkrat
Bestimmt was zum schlabbern #2


----------



## Dok (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was zum Teufel is denn ein BUSHMILLS |kopfkrat



*Bushmills* Irish Whiskey


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*



> Größerer Speicherplatz oder mehr Rechenpower im Verhältnis zum alten Server


Alles mehr)
Vor allem mehr und schnellere Prozessoren um bei vielen gleichzeitigen Aktionen bei den vielen gleichzeitigen Besuchen die Geschwindigkeit nicht zu weit "absacken" zu lassen.


----------



## Knobbes (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

Respekt an den Dok Martin.
Gruss knobbes


----------



## Dorschjäger (24. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

@ Dok
Saubere und schnelle Arbeit. Danke, daß alles noch zu Weihnachten geklappt hat.

Dorschjäger


----------



## atair (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

Saubere Arbeit! Vielen, vielen Dank! Hut ab!!!
 Dir und deinen Lieben sowie allen Boardies wünsche ich ein frohes und gesundes weihnachtsfest!


----------



## Palometta (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

Danke Dok
Und ein frohes Fest :m

Palometta


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Umzug – 1. Schritt abgeschlossen!*

Ist doch alles super gelaufen.
Danke und viel Spass nach dem Bushmill.
Gruss
Herbert


----------

